# Shooting Downtown Los Angeles



## nectar (Apr 16, 2008)

Greetings,

I'd like to get a great shot of the downtown Los Angeles skyline at dusk.  I don't know where to go to get a good vantage point. I only have a 24 to 105mm lens. So, I can't be too far away.  Any suggestions on where to go?

Thanks!


----------



## Arch (Apr 16, 2008)

moved to the correct section.


----------

